# Canon 7D AND 5D M2???



## mulletbay1 (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi,


I need an opinion.
I own a 7D and love it! But as with all things, we always try and improve.
So, I have the opportunity to purchase a 5d mark2 at a good price.
Would It be a positive move to make the switch or hang in until  the mark 3 comes out and watch pricing fall even more?
Yes the 5dm2 does not have the 7d's focusing {step backwards} but it does have the low light advantage not to mention the increased detail.

Thanks for the input!

William


----------



## Overread (Feb 21, 2011)

Remember the 5DM2 is also fullframe so it will make a big different to the angle of view you get with your current lenses (and won't take any EFS lenses that you might have). I'd say give the camera a hold and a try first and see if you really want to make the change/addition to your setup


----------



## bigtwinky (Feb 21, 2011)

As said, your ef-s lenses wont worknon a full frame.

Is it worth it?  Depends on what you shoot.  The high iso is much nicer on the 5d2, so any low light shooting will benefit.
If you are shooting action, id say hang on to the 7d until the 5d3 is out.  And even then the 1.6 crop is nice for sports and wildlife.

Other than the price, do u NEED a body upgrade? Ask yourself what tge 7d isnt doing and how the 5d2 would help.

If you have money to burn, look at a new lens (depending on what you currently have)


----------

